# Taxedermist Recommendations, NW Cincinnati Area



## Homey (Apr 20, 2004)

Hi folks

Finally got one to mount, so I am looking for taxidermist recommendations in the Cincinnati (prefer north or west of town)


----------



## Homey (Apr 20, 2004)




----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Nice deer.i know he's not in Cincy but call up Matt d at wildlife by design. You will not find a better taxi


----------



## Riverduck11 (Jul 11, 2013)

Nice deer!

I used Seth at Northern Taxidermy about 3 years ago. Great mount! I look at it everyday in the living room and see nothing wrong with it. He is in Clarksville. North and east of the city.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Very nice buck Homey!
Will look great on the wall.


----------



## Fishballz (Aug 15, 2015)

Very pretty deer!! Congrats


----------



## Homey (Apr 20, 2004)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

Great buck Homey. Now come on tell us the story on how you tagged that brute. For sure a mountable buck.. I got my 1st buck big enough to mount last fall. I pick it up in 2 weeks. Really looking forward to see what he looks like again. Its been a year. lol


----------



## Homey (Apr 20, 2004)

Bluewalleye said:


> Great buck Homey. Now come on tell us the story on how you tagged that brute. For sure a mountable buck.. I got my 1st buck big enough to mount last fall. I pick it up in 2 weeks. Really looking forward to see what he looks like again. Its been a year. lol


Holy cow, a year? Where did you take it? I'll post a bit of a story later.


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

Homey said:


> Holy cow, a year? Where did you take it? I'll post a bit of a story later.


To a guy here around the Akron area. He is cheap but good. He just takes a long time to do it. He does it on the side. So he does it in his spare time. It will be worth it in a couple of weeks when I get it back. Looking forward to reading your story..


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Nice deer! Mike's Taxidermy. He is in Hamilton. Does great work. Mounted 2 deer and a Euro mount for me and has done 15 others for friends and their families.

Mike's Taxidermy of Southern Ohio
2831 Hamilton Mason Rd
Hamilton, OH 45011
(513) 708-9615


----------



## Homey (Apr 20, 2004)

OK. Here goes. I hunt a moderate size property in farm country, but its not close to many ag fields, except one (beans this year) on the north side. I've got 3 bow stands up, two primarily set up for the typical prevailing w/sw winds and one for east winds. I had seen a few really nice buck on camera the paste few years, but only occasionally during shooting hours - maybe 3 or 4 times each season. I had no big bucks on cam this season at all, so I had pretty much resigned myself to does or one of the medium sized bucks. Last weekend, in this same stand, I had a fork-horn walk right below me, didn't detect me at all. A bit later, I saw a doe go by up on a ridge about 75 yds away, followed by a larger deer with its head down. I went out Friday , sat in my east wind stand, and saw a doe and yearling pass behind (downwind) of me, and they did not spook. So, getting ready for Saturday (E to ESE wind) I had to decide which stand to hunt. The east wind stand was a better set up for the wind, but was closer to an open area (The owner's potato patch), so I figured that would only be good right at first light. On the other hand, I could sit in my ridge stand, which is deeper in the woods and sits over a few trails that seem more like general travel corridors, and in more cover, but the wind put 2 of the most used trails downwind of me, but that one probably had better odds of deer coming though all morning, and my scent control seemed to be working. So, I thought and prayed about which stand to use, and on the way out to hunt I just kept seeing in my mind a video I had of a nice buck last year passing by my ridge blind at mid-day, so I sat there. Turned out to be a great choice. I had a doe and yearling some through around 9, then about 10:30 I see a nice sized deer moving along the trail that passes 20 yds south of my stand, and I could see it had some decent horns. OK. Now the old heart starts thumpin and I flick off my safety and bring up the crossbow. He stops just short of my shooting lane, but I can see most of his body, so I aim down the shooting lane, and use what I can see of him to hold my crosshairs at the right elevation. As he's standing there, I just keep telling myself "don't look at the rack, don't look at the rack, just wait for him to step out, concentrate on making a good shot, don't look at the rack". So, then he starts forward and as soon as his shoulder passes the crosshairs, I let it fly. Sounds like a good hit, maybe slightly back, but it looked good. He takes off and immediately runs downhill (did I mention I was on a ridge?). Of course, he takes off down-hill. Way down hill. I waited a few minutes then went to look for a hit Got full pass-through, lots of bright red blood on the arrow, some, but not a ton of blood on the ground, so I kill some time by going back to the truck to prep for tracking and retrieving. Anyway, I picked up the trail about a half hour after the shot and followed it down hill, not lots of blood, but enough, and he really tore up the ground anyway, so I could follow that. As I near the valley floor, blood was getting harder to find, but I was able to figure out which way he went (now I'm getting nervous, less blood and approaching the property line). The I pass though some honeysuckle and stop to look around, and there he was, down in the open valley floor on the edge of a little 2-track road and a little stream. Fortunately, he was still on "my" property. Not so fortunately he was about 200' in elevation below my truck. After I tagged and dressed him (and said some thanks and a took a couple pics) I started to drag him down the two-track to where the bank was lower (this track was on "my" property, but passes though a neighboring parcel before it gets to the public road) before starting back up the hill. I made it about 10' before I figured out that wasn't happening (not as young/strong/in shape as I once was). Luck continued to run my way because my property owner was home, he had a key to the neighbor's gate, permission to use his road and a Gator. And he volunteered to us the gator to help me retrieve my buck. All in all, a lot of luck that day.


----------



## Homey (Apr 20, 2004)

Thanks to all for the replies, advice and compliments!


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Homey said:


> Holy cow, a year? Where did you take it? I'll post a bit of a story later.


A year is pretty standard turn around time


----------



## Homey (Apr 20, 2004)

Got the mount back almost exactly 4 months from drop off- 2 months earlier than promised

Big kudos to Big Tine Taxidermy
They did a great job


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Nice looking mount.


----------



## walleye 30 (Sep 20, 2014)

Real nice trophy. Looks good on the wall.


----------

